# I choose you.



## Hollywood33 (Jun 23, 2013)

Who would you choose if you had a choice and tell me why!deer#1 starting from left to right, deer#2, and deer#3


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

#1 and #3 look like they are the same deer. I would take any of them as it's meat in the freezer, but if it's for antlers I think #2 has a better looking rack.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

#1 and #3 are def the same buck. I'd take the non typical. It's all on what you like. I like character and mass. HOWEVER, from the looks of them if you can hold off and let em go another 1-2years, they will be MONSTERS. If you hunt a low pressure area, I'd give them the pass this year...just my 2 cents


----------



## Hollywood33 (Jun 23, 2013)

They might be the same deer now that I'm looking at it. Though to tell. Either way I'm excited. Passing up on one of those will be a tough task. I overall have 7 bucks in the area. Hopefully, I can harvest one!


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

let me know which one you choose, i'll take the other one. lol  both are nice deer. good luck


----------



## Hollywood33 (Jun 23, 2013)

hopintocash2 said:


> let me know which one you choose, i'll take the other one. lol  both are nice deer. good luck


Haha thanks! Super excited for this season! Good luck to you as well!


----------



## AlD (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice pics, wish I had them on my trail cam. 1 & 3 do appear to be the same buck and maybe it is the further distance of the photo, but 1 or 3 appear to have bigger rack.


----------



## AlD (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh I really didn't vote, From I can tell I would look for #1.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Pass on both of them and tell us all where the photos were [email protected]@@#!!


----------



## Hollywood33 (Jun 23, 2013)

Haha hardtop...I'll tell you this. These deer are somewhere in ohio!


----------

